# two



## codfish (Mar 22, 2006)

I am going to purchase a new riflle and I am down to two to pick from The savage weather warrior 300 wsm and the Browning A-Bolt composite stalker 300wsm. Which one would be the better purchase


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

I think the Savage is a better value. It may not be as pretty as the Browning, but it will out shoot it and the triggers are great. The money you save on the Savage vs. the Browning could be used to get even better glass for it.

Just my $0.02.


----------



## cupped-in123 (Sep 23, 2008)

i shoot a browning white gold medallion..... which is pretty much the same the same as an a-bolt medallion, and i love it.....

just my :2cents:


----------



## confusedsoul (Oct 21, 2005)

Robert A. Langager said:


> I think the Savage is a better value. It may not be as pretty as the Browning, *but it will out shoot it* and the triggers are great. The money you save on the Savage vs. the Browning could be used to get even better glass for it.
> 
> Just my $0.02.


While it might not be as pretty as the Browning, the trigger is better on the Savage than the A-bolt. And you could get a nicer scope with the money you saved. Or, you could get the X-bolt like you've been asking about, and have a great trigger as well as a good looking gun


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

If you can shoot well and have ammo that shoots well, the Savage will do every thing the Browing can do for fewer $$$, and you don't have to be upset if you get a scratch on it.


----------



## rlzman68 (Jul 14, 2008)

I have a savage in a 300wsm it's one knock down rifle. Almost too much rifle at times.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Kind of hard to compare the two as they are at opposite ends of the spectrum. I've had a number of both over the years.

The Browning is an order of magnitude higher in quality. You can't really compare them in that regard as the Savage has never been meant to compete with Brownings or Remingtons when it comes to fit, finish, stock quality, handling/feel, and lines.

The Savage plastic stock is particularly poor, often with a sharp mold line that needs to be sanded down so it doesn't gouge your face when you shoot calibers that have some recoil. Also, I've had them with the molded in checkering that was the same way. The clunky barrel nut is ugly, but on the other hand, makes changing to another caliber compatible with your bolt a snap. Midway used to sell the kits to do this (barrel, go/no go gauge, and nut wrench) and may still do so for all I know.

Bottom line, Savages pretty much look & handle like a 2x4 when compared to Brownings or any of the higher end makes.

Where the Savage is able to compete with the higher end rifles and really shines is in only one regard, and that's accuracy. Most Savages are very accurate right out of the box. I would not go so far as to suggest they are more accurate as Brownings and Remingtons are almost all tack drivers out of the box too.

The Accu-Trigger is the only clear advantage the Savage has over the Browning, but it takes some getting used to. It's a nice plus, but not that big of deal as having a gunsmith lighten and smooth up the trigger on a Browning is inexpensive (Costs $25 up here...).

A possible alternative suggestion, have you looked at a Tikka? I have a LH T3 Lite Stainless Steel in 243 that is super sweet. No Tikka leaves the factory unless it prints MOA, and they come out of the box with a trigger in the 3-3.5 lbs range with instructions on how to easily adjust it yourself (clearly, lawyers in Sweden ain't what they are here!). The Tikka trigger is a crisp single stage, not the "safety" style like the Accu-Trigger, which does take some getting used to. It has asthetically pleasing lines and handles beautifully to boot.

My Tikka came out of the box with a crisp 3lbs trigger and prints MOA or better with every load I've tried in it. It's my primary coyote truck rifle.

Seems to me I paid $500 or so for this rifle new, comparable to a Savage and considerably less than a Browning...

BTW, my wife has a Tikka Whitetail Hunter in 270 that is every bit as good & accurate. She wouldn't trade it for anything...


----------



## rlzman68 (Jul 14, 2008)

Thank God for Tikka's I love mine.


----------



## confusedsoul (Oct 21, 2005)

The x-bolt trigger is much improved over the A-bolt trigger, so thats a good thing Browning has going for it. My gun (x-bolt hunter in .270) also shoots sub moa with factor loads and its completely 100% from the factory. It just felt better when shouldering than the savage. As for the Tikka, yes, a nice rifle, though my buddy already has a broken piece on his bolt, and yes, it was plastic. Still shoots decent though I don't think he's taken the time to find one load that will drive tacks.


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

.

Always spend more on your scope then your rifle.

Almost all of the big name rifles will work well.

Form follows function, if you want the looks, get the Browning. If you want the basics, get a Savage, however, Savage is known for having out of the box accurate rifles and great triggers.

Personally, I like Winchesters and Rugers because they have 3 position safeties.

.


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

usmarine0352 said:


> .
> 
> Always spend more on your scope then your rifle.
> 
> ...


Dang, this guy knows his stuff.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

usmarine0352 said:


> .
> 
> Always spend more on your scope then your rifle.
> 
> ...


I think you mean "safety" not "trigger".


----------

